# Fiat Ducato 3.0 160BHP automatic in D550



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi
I am thinking of getting a HOBBY VAN EXCLUSIVE D550 GESC with the FIAT DUCATO 3.0 160BHP AUTOMATIC.
How will it be on fuel compared to the 2.2 engine ?

Has anyone got the automatic and if so how good is the gear change and will it change up at low rev's or like some it wants to stay in a low gear for too long before changing up.


----------

